

You are Brilliant. Have a Great Idea. Starting up in India? - vijayanands
http://www.thestartupcentre.com/resident/

======
playhard
the money is too low!

~~~
vijayanands
The Model is slightly different. The process is split into two parts - the
Resident where the focus is on customer validating your product, and the
Accelerator Phase where teams are funded with $20,000 to a max of $50,000. The
key metric against the Accelerator is also to enable the teams to get their
first few anchor customers, so that they can get their "model" in place.

This is the pre-cursor to the programme. 8 months into the programme (since
resident programme candidates will be first preference for the accelerator
programme) the teams will be eligible for the investment.

Hope that helps.

~~~
playhard
Thanks for the reply. Does resident phase offers accommodation?? when does the
accelerator phase starts??

p.s- we are a startup from coimbatore

~~~
vijayanands
It doesnt include accomodation. But we can probably help. The resident
programme runs for about 6 months. The accelerator programme starts in
November.

~~~
playhard
please leave your email! we could chat, Thanks

